
The mysterious origins of jazz - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170224-the-mysetrious-origins-of-jazz
======
adfm
Recognized as the first Jazz recording, 'Livery Stable Blues--Fox Trot' by
Original Dixieland 'Jass' Band turns 100 this year.

From the January 2017 issue of the Smithsonian:

This Is the “Jass” Record That Introduced Millions of Americans to a New Kind
of Music

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/first-jazz-
record...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/first-jazz-record-
introduced-millions-records-jass-180961427/)

And the word Jazz can be traced back even further to West Coast baseball
slang.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_(word)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_\(word\))

""" Scoop Gleeson, who first popularized the word, wrote in an article in the
Call-Bulletin on September 3, 1938, that he learned the word from sports
editor William "Spike" Slattery when the two were at Boyes Springs. Gleeson
said that Slattery had picked up the expression in a craps game. "Whenever one
of the players rolled the dice he would shout 'Come on, the old jazz.'"
Assuming the accuracy of this noncontemporaneous recollection, the craps use
of jazz appears to be a nonce-use and does not provide much information about
the word's origin. """

Pretty cool stuff!

And don't miss the new Preservation Hall Jazz Band album that just came out:

[https://www.preservationhalljazzband.com](https://www.preservationhalljazzband.com)

And if you find yourself in New Orleans, do make it to Preservation Hall, if
you haven't already:

[http://preservationhall.com/hall/](http://preservationhall.com/hall/)

------
Nomentatus
The cross-pollination in New Orleans included a lot of Native American
drumming. Listen to them at a round dance and you'll note some resemblences.
Black and Native Americans mixed there, separate from privileged whites; there
are still "tribes" at Mardi Gras for a reason.

